# Moderated Chat Script



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Please tell me there is any script which allow visitors to ask questions to the speaker... that means questions at one side and answers on the other. And most important have moderated chat function...

please tell me if there is any script...


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

How about this:

http://www.unwieldy.net/ajaxim/


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

this is a instant manager, means one to one chat and other cant see the chat what's going on.

I am looking for a chat script where users asking there questions in one panel and speaker replying in the other continuously so, other users also see, what's going on... and what's anyone asked. So, not same question again and again...


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

hm.. how about this?

http://www.addonchat.com/demo.html


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hotcripts a couple hundred of them

This is one they like since it support several CMS sites.
http://www.alilg.com/software/download/alitalk.html


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

above php-ajax script is good and free but dont have a moderated chat option, so useless.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

What do you men by "moderated chat option"?

Do you mean you want to be able to spy on users sessions or control what they say or post?

Elaborate what you want to do.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Moderated chat I mean - If i conduct a celebrity chat then many users post abusive or garbage posts.

So, control that... message pass to the celebrity and to the public only when clered by moderator or admin. For this every message need to pass through moderators. I am using a Linux server.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I know RealChat supports moderation. Looks like this does too but I've never used it:
http://moderated-chat.qarchive.org/


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

where's the Real chat Link? On above link 123 flash server link is given which is too costly.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What's your budget? Otherwise we won't know what's too costly.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

If get for free then best 

There is no limitation of budget if script is easy to install and provide regular updates. Sometimes free.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Here are some more I found on Google
http://hakore.com/kChat/index.html
http://www.fileflash.com/allfiles/moderated_chat/


----------

